# Rhinehart 100



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

I really doubt it, when they were in Michigan they said "the Toronto shoot" was a big bust they thuoght the attendance was really low.


----------



## Carey041849 (Jul 25, 2009)

The Rhinehart 100 is being held in Saginaw Mich. on Aug 22 and 23 
Saginaw is about 2 hours north of Detroit


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

My club put in for it and was rejected because we live in Canada .... the response we got from Buddy at Reinhart is that they will never come back to Canada because of the BS at the border ... Both directions they had to unload every peice of equipment in their trucks ... Evidently Customs left a sour taste in their mouth ... Cant say that I blame them either


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

They were warned to to have the paperwork ready for customs... they didn't have anything. They were detained for a couple of days for not following the protocol. If they had the paperwork in hand I am sure it would have been a breeze to get across.:mg::mg:

That is just my take from talking to the guys at YCB.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Customs did the same thing to the PSE truck, they showed up no manifest not customs doctuments etc, they let them through but had to leave all selling products behind only samples, the next time they had all the paper work ready and zero problems. When I spoke to the Rienhart crew in Michigan they stated that doing all that work for 250 archers was pointless.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> They were warned to to have the paperwork ready for customs... they didn't have anything. They were detained for a couple of days for not following the protocol. If they had the paperwork in hand I am sure it would have been a breeze to get across.:mg::mg:
> 
> That is just my take from talking to the guys at YCB.


nope, they said they had all the documentation needed ..... Canada Customs had them completely empty out their trailer and trucks ..... account for every thing in detail, and then put it all back :thumbs_do

then when they went home ..... they got to do it all again at U.S. Customs :mg:

That's what I got directly from Rinehart at the Erie shoot this year ..... they said they'd love to come back but wayyyyyyyyy too much of a hassle


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*what a load of crp*

What about all the race trucks that come through with sales stuff and advertising stuff for car racing etc etc etc and other promotional venues.. they all come through and come back numerous times...no problems... seems they where hassled on the us side as well that tells me something they did was wrong...this company sells stuff up here in canada they know what you need to export products so going to a event would be no different things are only a phone call away or e-mail and they knew well in advance they where coming here...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

JK, not the story I got from the Rhinehart guy at York and from Bernie that weekend also. I still think that they dropped the ball on their part. Just my opinion.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> JK, not the story I got from the Rhinehart guy at York and from Bernie that weekend also. I still think that they dropped the ball on their part. Just my opinion.


quite possibly so ..... I was just repeating what I was told :angel:

I'm sure there's a number of reasons why they're choosing no to come back


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

The border issue aside...To even go to a location where you can only expect 300 shooters *at best*? I believe this is the real issue. If there were 800 - 1000 shooters (like an IBO or ASA), they would make the trek. HELL the ASA wouldn't even come back up to Penn. because 850 shooters wasn't enough for them????


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

ZarkSniper said:


> The border issue aside...To even go to a location where you can only expect 300 shooters *at best*? I believe this is the real issue. If there were 800 - 1000 shooters (like an IBO or ASA), they would make the trek. HELL the ASA wouldn't even come back up to Penn. because 850 shooters wasn't enough for them????


Agreed, it can't possibly be worth the expense/trouble to get the numbers that we have here. We're just not a big enough market. That said, I'm really glad I went - most fun I've had shooting a 3D course probably ever...


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*rhinehart*

it is my understanding that they want to come back to ycb nextyear.i will find out and let you all know.


----------

